

Proposed Lego set that aims to inspire girls interested in engineering - mcantelon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57439674-235/lego-for-girls-this-time-hardware-hacker-style/

======
debacle
Lego Friends has been panned? By who? My daughter absolutely loves them. They
come in three different shades of pink and two shades of purple, which is a
huge hit, and she's got all the pieces she needs to make houses and gardens
and such.

Before we discovered them (last year at around Christmas time), she played
with her brother's Lego just as well, but I think the real lesson from Lego
Friends is that Lego was not making a diverse enough play system for children
- Lego City has been particularly boring for probably a dozen years.

------
joezydeco
It's a noble idea, but read the fine print. Winning 10k votes doesn't
guarantee a model will go into production - only that it will "be reviewed" by
Lego for worthiness and fit into their product line.

